# I've got eggs!!



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I came home last night to find my 2 reds all banged up. Both thier sides were all cut up and they were hanging right next to eachother. They would not move, and took a beating from the others. I noticed them moving the gravel around and "wiggling" next to eachother and realized what was going on.

I woke up this morning and there are eggs everywhere!! I don't think they are fertile, cause they are more white/clear and not yellow, but I'm still pretty excited!!

Is it possible that the eggs may be fertile? Do they take time to turn yellow??


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Not sure if it takes time for the eggs to turn yellow, but judging from other member's pictures of eggs after the pair has finished laying them, it should be clear whether it's fertiled or not...because they are yellow. But leave them in there a day or two, and if the color doesn't change, then you'll know that it's no good..


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

that sux if ur fish is Impotent...


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

sometimes fish r dumb....i had 2 oscars before about 12 inches each and they would dig holes and both of them would lay eggs....i got happy a lil bit thinking their a breeding pair until a couple days later i found fungus around the eggs. So basicly i had 2 dumb females..who knows fish could be gay/lesbians.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well in this case I think I think it's either a matter of stress, or they may still be too young. They are in the middle of the tank and the other P's are attacking them constantly. They also just turned 18 months wich is pretty much the cusp of breeding age.

I'm working on getting another tank for them to have to themselves. They are both pretty banged up and need to heal. Then they can give it another go without the other fish threatening them.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't worry Civic, chances are they will try again and again and again.


----------

